# Blonde for Black-haired people



## khadijah (Dec 19, 2005)

I have naturally black hair and i want to try putting in honey blonde or caramel highlights in them. I've never tried cool colors before because i know it would not turn out the way i want it too. Because of my natural haircolor, blonde/caramel/medium browns would turn brassy and warmer than it should be. Therefore, I've only dyed my hair with shades that has reddish/purplish tones in them.

I need advice, should i get a pre-lightener kit? if so, does anyone have tips on how to use them or brand recs?  Any other suggestions welcomed 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Oh and I'm too broke to do it at a salon.


----------



## ruby_soho (Dec 19, 2005)

If you want to get light highlights in black hair then I would suggest buying two bleach kits. Well actually, I would suggest going to a salon because it's tricky! But you can't always go, I know that. So yeah I would section off all the hair you want to lighten, apply the bleach and keep it on the time it suggests. You can also put on a shower cap and blowdry it to heat up the bleach, helping to speed up the process and penetrate the shaft better. If it turns brassy and orange, which it will, don't wash it out because that's just a level it goes through while lifting out the colour. If your hair isn't at the level you would like it be by the time the bleach is finished processing then start with the second bleach kit. After that round is done apply the dye.

 I've used Herbal Essences bleach, L'Oreal bleach, and Manic Panic's Flash Lightening myself. I really don't remember any one being significantly better than the other, they all burn and itch like mad. I hope any of what I said helps, and post pictures when you're done!


----------



## Cruella (Dec 19, 2005)

I recommend going to a salon if you want to go lighter.  My hair is just a shade away from black and I had lots of caramel highlights over the summer.  I had always been told that it wouldn't work for me because of all the red in my hair, but my stylist did an incredible job.  I would never try it at home because your hair can turn orange.


----------



## Isis (Dec 19, 2005)

I second going to a salon to have this done!
I just had my hair black for Halloween (my natural color is red) and to take it back to where I want it, my stylist had to strip it 2x to get it out. And it deffinitelly turned an orange-ish color after that. However that is fixed once you put the color you want on too of it. I'm happy to say it's back to it's vibrant, stop-light red again


----------



## so_siqqq (Dec 19, 2005)

Stripping hair is difficult esp. if your hair is black! If you really want the caramel highlights/honey blonde highlights you'll have to lighten your hair to a dark brown so that the contrast in the highlights is not so different. Until you can get your hair stripped I'd go with red/purple/copper toned highlights.


----------



## prppygrl69 (Dec 19, 2005)

honey child lol if its naturally black or dark go to a salon but if you do it yourself at home i agree you should get two bleach kits but use a 20 vol developer not 40 and do the 20 vol with the bleach twice cuz if you do 40 vol. youll blow your cuticle and you dont want that i wish i could do it but you prolly live forever far away lol and after your done make sure you get a toner with a blue base you want something to offset the orange good luck!


----------



## khadijah (Dec 20, 2005)

thanks so much, you guys are so hair savvvy! i'm too chicken to do it. I might, but after xmas tho


----------



## xSazx (Dec 20, 2005)

I dyed the underneath of my hair black & I had my hair redone today, I wanted the black lifted & put back to blonde, but the colorist wouldnt do it cuz it was to dark :/
She said that I'll have to either just let it grow out or go back gradually like black > dark brown > light brown > dark blonde > blonde


----------



## Dreamergirl3 (Dec 21, 2005)

OMG, clairol Textures & Tones is an awesome at home hair dye. Its made especially for "women of color." Even though I'm not african american, I used it anyway and my hair was SO FRIGGIN SOFT and the color was exactly how it was on the box...I loved it! Cheap too...i bought it at Target for 5 dollars. Here's a link!http://www.thecreativestudio.com/mai...olor/tt_family
They make blonde shades too


----------

